# La criée du crieur



## l'écrieur (18 Octobre 2007)

Oyez, Oyez,

Il est fort envisageable qu'il y ait d'ici peu une criée. J'ai des messages en attente qui ne sauraient attendre trop longtemps.
Si vous aussi vous avez des messages à faire passer, c'est simple :

Vous m'envoyez un message à retranscrire, ou une image, ou quoi que ce soit.
Vous me dites si vous voulez que je donne publiquement l'expéditeur, et/ou le destinataire.
Vous avez pour ça trois moyens à votre disposition :
- les mp
- mon email
- les coups de boules.

La bise

L'écrieur


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Octobre 2007)

Pour la pi&#232;ce de 5 dans l'enveloppe, pas besoin. Mais au rythme o&#249; &#231;a va, vous pourrez vous cotisez pour me payer une grosse boite &#224; MP.
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2007)

Benjamin peut pas faire une exception pour service rendu ?


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Octobre 2007)

&#199;a serait un beau geste, tendance. Mais sans tisheurt, pour moi.


----------



## Grug (18 Octobre 2007)

*Tiens, Patoch' n'a pas encore crié ici ?*


----------



## kisbizz (18 Octobre 2007)

abonnement effectué


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Octobre 2007)

"_Aline_" ...pour qu'elle revienne...


----------



## Nephou (19 Octobre 2007)

abonnement effectu&#233; aussi  _je me permettrai juste de vous rappeler que c&#8217;est &#224; l&#8217;&#233;crieur de crier et &#224; personne d&#8217;autre&#8230;_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Octobre 2007)

oserais-je vous rappeler qu'il est possible de s'abonner sans poster ? 

 

Je m'en vais, ce n'est pas ma place ici.


----------



## Nobody (19 Octobre 2007)

Une criée? On va vendre Grug? C'est pour ça qu'il est déjà là?


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Pour la pi&#232;ce de 5 dans l'enveloppe, pas besoin. Mais au rythme o&#249; &#231;a va, vous pourrez vous cotisez pour me payer une grosse boite &#224; MP.
> :rateau:


Bah en attendant on attend toujours. 
Si c'est pour amasser les MP et pas crier &#231;a sert &#224; rien hein.


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Octobre 2007)

heu on peu me réexpliquer le truc du machin là j'ai rien compris:rose::hein:


----------



## kisbizz (19 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> heu on peu me réexpliquer le truc du machin là j'ai rien compris:rose::hein:



si tu veux accepter mon invitation a diner mais tu ne sais pas comment me le faire savoir lui il va t'aider


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Octobre 2007)

aaaah:rateau:


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2007)

_eh moi, j'attends que mon fr&#232;re crie&#8230; parce que quand il crie ou &#233;crit mon fr&#232;re est beau&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _eh moi, j'attends que mon frère crie parce que quand il crie ou écrit mon frère est beau
> _


Alors que le reste du temps, il est juste à chier. Et c'est pas plus mal.


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2007)

_mon frangin n'est jamais &#224; chier&#8230; sinon faut que je me refasse faire l'anus&#8230; parce l'entr&#233;e n'est pas assez digne de lui&#8230;


_


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Octobre 2007)

_________
_Message n°1_


Un nouvel inscrit  fait savoir aux membres connus et reconnus ici-bas que les nouveaux aimeraient connaitre de façon plus précise et détaillée les modalités d'intégration des hauts-lieux gardés des forums, à savoir le Bar MacG.

_______________
_Message n°2_

_Le jeu des duels est une hérésie, une arnaque organisée. Certains duellistes auraient profité de leur statuts pour obtenir des informations leur donnant un avantage gagnant._

________________
_Message n°3_

Mon ami, mon camarade, en vérité je te le dis, dans cette 62ème année de l'ère après Hiroschima, il va falloir qu'on se sorte les doigts.

________________
_Message n°4_

Il est proprement scandaleux, voire révoltant que le pauv' Patoch' il puisse plus poster dans "Présentez-vous", suite à un ban injuste qui commence franchement à dater...

La bise aussi...

__________________
_Message n° 5

_






___________________
_Message n°6_

*"Princette, je t'aime !"*

Signé Princet.

____________________
_Message n° 7_

_Talita

je ne t'en veux pas et j'aurais bien aimé t'aimer_


___________
_Message n°8_

*Rezba, reviens, c'était pour rire !*
___________
_Messge n° 9_

_A la Morbihanaise,

Ne pouvant demeurer bien longtemps saoul sans le sou, je serai probablement dans l'incapacité de reprendre du Champagne et de te rejoindre sur la côte ce week end. Je fabriquerai donc des panneaux frigorifiques jusqu'à une heure avancée ce vendredi.

Le lapin_



___________

[dm]A59jdt96Gv4yEmXfb[/dm]


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Alors que le reste du temps, il est juste &#224; chier. Et c'est pas plus mal.


J'oubliais : _va te rouler_. (message tout &#224; fait personnel, hein, mais vbulletin &#224; ses ragnagnas...  )


----------



## mado (20 Octobre 2007)

benjamin a dit:


> Comptant sur votre soudaine clairvoyance, je lève d'ailleurs toutes les exclusions individuelles de sujet.



Plus qu'efficace l'écriage finalement.

Après les modérateurs, le médiateur


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Octobre 2007)

Reste plus qu'&#224; savoir qui sont les tricheurs d&#233;nonc&#233;s par l'odieux d&#233;lateur.


----------



## Nobody (20 Octobre 2007)

Reste plus qu'à savoir qui est l'odieux délateur qui a dénoncé les tricheurs. 



Comment ça, c'est plus facile à savoir?


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Octobre 2007)

Oyez, Oyez,

*Prochaine cri&#233;e prochain samedi*, si y'a suffisamment de messages &#224; crier.

Merci pour tout.



Et n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; utiliser mon email en direct si vous voulez &#234;tre compl&#232;tement anonyme (il est dans mon profil, comme certains s'en sont d&#233;j&#224; aper&#231;u)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4444701 a dit:
			
		

> Oyez, Oyez,
> 
> *Prochaine cri&#233;e prochain samedi*, si y'a suffisamment de messages &#224; crier.
> 
> ...





			
				vbull a dit:
			
		

> Remarque : en utilisant ce formulaire, votre adresse email sera d&#233;voil&#233;e &#224; l'utilisateur &#224; qui vous envoyez ce courrier.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Reste plus qu'à savoir qui est l'odieux délateur qui a dénoncé les tricheurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Comment ça, c'est plus facile à savoir?


J'aimerai qu'on arr&#234;te de tout me mettre sur le dos. Merci.


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Octobre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


>



Regarde bien le profil, et tu devrais pouvoir trouver un moyen de te passer de formulaire...
Sinon c'est à désespérer de la recherche française...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Regarde bien le profil, et tu devrais pouvoir trouver un moyen de te passer de formulaire...
> Sinon c'est à désespérer de la recherche française...


oups.


----------



## Craquounette (21 Octobre 2007)

Ce qui est bien c'est que maintenant l'écrieur saura de qui proviendra le seul mail anonyme


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Octobre 2007)

Le seul ? Non. 
J'en profite pour dire ici que je ne prends les messages d'insultes et de d&#233;lation que si &#231;a me plait.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2007)

sinon, faut crier sur des sujets particuliers ou on a carte blanche?


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Octobre 2007)

Tu fais crier ce que tu veux. Apr&#232;s tout, c'est ta vie. Tu peux crier en vid&#233;o, en dessin, en son, en texte, par ma voix, tout ce que tu veux.
Sauf que si je trouve &#231;a insultant pour quelqu'un, je me r&#233;serve le droit de ne pas crier.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Octobre 2007)

*G      B7             C                  D7 *
G           B7          C           D7 
 G             B7       C                     D7 
 G          B       C                    D7 
                      G                        B7                        C                    D7 
                   G                      B7                         D7                     D7 
            G       B7   C                         D7 
                 G        B7       C                      D7 
                 G                       B7                        C                             D7 
              G     B7 C                            D7 
                  G       B7      C                    D7 
            G      B7   C                         D7 
                 G        B7       C                    D7


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Octobre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *G      B7             C                  D7 *
> G           B7          C           D7
> G             B7       C                     D7
> G          B       C                    D7
> ...


C'est pas C D c'est -DC- 

 :rose:


----------



## Nobody (23 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> C'est pas C D c'est -DC-
> 
> :rose:



Il manque pas un "T" quelque part???


----------



## Melounette (23 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> _________
> _Message n°1_
> 
> 
> ...


Bin faut baiser, boire et amener d'la drogue. Et la chaussette sur le sèssque est un accessoire très tendance. C'te question. C'est comme tout les bars quoi. Il est ballot le nouvel inscrit.:mouais: 



> _Message n°2_
> 
> _Le jeu des duels est une hérésie, une arnaque organisée. Certains duellistes auraient profité de leur statuts pour obtenir des informations leur donnant un avantage gagnant._



alèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèm ! Viens ici !

Bon, c'est bien ce fil. J'ai 2 ou 3 saloperies à faire crier.


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2007)

_je suis ici ch&#233;rie mais je ne vois pas pourquoi&#8230;  par contre, mon message a bien &#233;t&#233; cri&#233; ! 
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Octobre 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> C'est comme tout les bars quoi. Il est ballot le nouvel inscrit.:mouais:



Ben ouais... Y'a des nioubes comme ça, qui ont toujours l'impression que "LE bar" est un haut lieu ; alors que c'est simplement un des plus beaux ramassis d'abrutis jamais vu où, au mieux, on arrive parfois à se fendre un peu la gueule... :mouais: 

Tiens la Monique ; sers-moi donc un truc fort... Il me fatigue déjà, celui-là... :sleep:

Tu vas voir qu'un jour il va nous les rider à nous demander "C'est quoi le ceeeeeercle ?"


----------



## Nobody (23 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben ouais... Y'a des nioubes comme ça, qui ont toujours l'impression que "LE bar" est un haut lieu ; alors que c'est simplement un des plus beaux ramassis d'abrutis jamais vu



Ouais. Y a tellement de givrés au bar qu'il y fait - 40°.


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu vas voir qu'un jour il va nous les rider à nous demander "C'est quoi le ceeeeeercle ?"


_
la réponse est pourtant simple

l'élite : les plus abrutis des abrutis !! _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _
> la réponse est pourtant simple
> 
> l'élite : les plus abrutis des abrutis !! _



Ouais ; mais là on frôle l'Art conceptuel...


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais ; mais là on frôle l'Art conceptuel...



_alors qu'en fait, ça ressemblait plus aux réunions des situationnistes : une bande de soiffards ! _


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Oyez, Oyez,
> 
> *Prochaine criée prochain samedi*, si y'a suffisamment de messages à crier.
> 
> ...



A Samedi, donc.


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Octobre 2007)

_Message n&#176; 1_

Au lapin

Comme le gasoil du week-end dernier ne fut pas consomm&#233;, et qu'il reste aussi quelques victuailles, tout est pr&#234;t pour ce soir.
Aussi, je bougerai moi-m&#234;me dans les terres d'ici &#224; quelques heures.
On ne se d&#233;barrasse pas de moi aussi facilement.

La p'tite mer.




_Message n&#176; 2_

Le bar c plus ske c&#233;t&#233; depuis ke BackCat est partis, Stalactite et Stalagmite qui sont rest&#233;s sont bon pour et' recycl&#233;s chez Lafarge&#8482;





[dm]7fK8blFltEIzynl5Z[/dm]







_Message n&#176; 4_

_j'ai pas os&#233; venir pour un "paris by night " en ta compagnie comme sugger&#233; par roberto ....._
_ s'il t'en a parl&#233; maintenant j'osera ........_






_Message n&#176; 5_


quels mots d'amour voulez-vous crier ? ceux des emplafonn&#233;s ? ceux des
  empaff&#233;s ? marre des mots d'amour, faisons-le tout simplemen cet amour
  au lieu de procrastiner nos sentiments et nos d&#233;sirs de sensualit&#233; !

 _al&#232;m_






_Message n&#176; 6

_ 






_



Message n&#176; 7

_ 

Au risque de nous les rider, un confirm&#233; nouveau demande : "C'est quoi le ceeeeercle ?"​ 






_Message n&#176;8_

Monsieur l'Instituteur, nous avons vu le diable de l'ange
noir comme Lucien le sarrasin. "Criez 
Vive Benjamin Spock" il nous fait. Faut la f&#233;rule.
M-Marre de l'Agap&#233;e, il nous faut l'Anank&#233;.






_Message n&#176; 9_


Amok dois nous avouer que Mamyblue est son arri&#232;re petite fille


Sign&#233; : Sindanari&#235;





_Message n&#176; 10_


Je t'aime mon petit cul. 
Sign&#233; : nounours






_Message n&#176; 11

Va crever connasse.
Sign&#233; : Monsieur Guillaume Gilbert




Message n&#176; 12

_ *&#199;a va &#234;tre tout noir.*






_Message n&#176; 13_

[youtube]3bCaiCrqa9k[/youtube]​


----------



## Nobody (27 Octobre 2007)

> Message n° 7​
> 
> 
> Au risque de nous les rider, un confirmé nouveau demande : "C'est quoi le ceeeeercle ?"



Bon. Je pense que c'est courageux de demander cette explication une nouvelle fois et par la bouche du crieur, donc le plus anonymement possible.

C'est pourquoi je m'en vais affranchir ce paltoquet et lui donner la définition du cercle.

Voici:

_Le terme de cercle a plusieurs sens dérivés de son sens géométrique initial.
Dans son sens premier, le cercle est le « rond », la figure idéale à laquelle on réduit la forme de nombreux objets naturels ou artificiels  : le soleil, un il, la circonférence d'un arbre, une roue.
Pendant longtemps, le langage courant employait ce terme autant pour nommer la courbe (circonférence) que la surface qu'elle délimite. De nos jours, en mathématiques, le cercle désigne exclusivement la courbe ; la surface étant appelée disque._

Source: Wikipedia.

Faudrait quand même que les nioubes apprennent à se servir des outils que l'Internet met à leur disposition, merde.


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Octobre 2007)

Certes, mais reste l'éternel problème de la quadrature du cercle


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Octobre 2007)

Rezba avait pas r&#233;solu ce probl&#232;me ?


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2007)

_on sait juste qu'il en &#233;tait&#8230; du Cercle&#8230; 

ah merde moi aussi !!!!!!!!! :affraid:

ceci dit, le cercle existe toujours&#8230; la preuve&#8230; niark niark niark&#8230; 





_


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Octobre 2007)

Bon bon bon, soit les mps marchent plus, soit tu ne sais plus lire. Ou ne veux plus. Possibilit&#233; non n&#233;gligeable fut les pourravit&#233;s que je balance. 

Pour samedi prochain, s'il &#233;tait possible de ne pas m'oublier. Pour une fois.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _on sait juste qu'il en &#233;tait&#8230; du Cercle&#8230;
> 
> ah merde moi aussi !!!!!!!!! :affraid:
> 
> ...


Et Rezba? Existe-t-il encore? 

Si oui, reviendra-t-il un jour?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et Rezba? Existe-t-il encore?
> 
> Si oui, reviendra-t-il un jour?


Rezba existe, je ne l'ai pas (encore) rencontré.


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2007)

_Rezba existe, c'est mon fr&#232;re (des forums). Il ne reviendra pas, il est r&#233;-incarn&#233; en toi. 



_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _il est ré-incarné en toi._


C'est donc ça, cet orteil qui m'incommode depuis des jours


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Octobre 2007)

Vous affolez pas, c'&#233;tait une simple question de rh&#233;torique qui n'appelait pas de r&#233;ponse.


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2007)

_toute question appelle une r&#233;ponse&#8230; comme chaque orteil cherche une plage&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _toute question appelle une réponse comme chaque orteil cherche une plage
> _



Ou un coupe-ongle?


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2007)

_nous avons du lire les m&#234;mes livres de po&#233;sie&#8230; 
_


----------



## monoeil (28 Octobre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Ou un coupe-ongle?



Ah, c'est donc ç ! Le cercle serait donc une phalange, avec ses hoplites faisant la ronde?
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _nous avons du lire les mêmes livres de poésie
> _



Pour sûr ! 
Mais nous ne fréquentons pas les mêmes barbiers.


----------



## Nobody (28 Octobre 2007)

monoeil a dit:


> Ah, c'est donc ç ! Le cercle serait donc une phalange, avec ses hoplites faisant la ronde?
> Merci beaucoup.



Oui, en réalité c'est un peu ça:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Octobre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Si oui, reviendra-t-il un jour?



*On en a notre claque*
des sujets qui donnent le mal de crâne.

Qu'il reste où il est.


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Octobre 2007)

&#192; ce propose de mouton, je voudrais dire que :

Vous pouvez m'envoyez des messages par coups de boules, oui. Mais pr&#233;cisez que je dois le crier. Parce que, voyez vous, j'ai une vie en dehors des cri&#233;es, et des tas de gens tr&#232;s bien m'envoient des messages tout doux pour me dire combien ils m'aiment. Et donc &#231;a se m&#233;lange avec vos messages que faut que j'crie.

Par exemple, si tu m'envoies un message qui dit juste "prout", comme tu m'en as envoy&#233; d&#233;j&#224; plein, je peux pas comprendre qu'il faut que je le mette dans ma cri&#233;e, tu vois...  C'&#233;tait un exemple, hein. 

Pis pendant que j'y suis, envoyez-moi ce que vous voulez que je crie. Pas une vague id&#233;e qu'il faut que j'arrange &#224; ma sauce. Chuis pas &#233;crivain public, chuis crieur public. C'est comme les trucs du genre :"Cher crieur, est-ce que tu pourrais crier &#224; machin que je veux lui faire des trucs bidules". Non. Envoyez moi le texte &#224; crier. Ou le son &#224; poster. Ou le dessin. Ou la vid&#233;o. J'vais pas tout vous dire. 
Mais bon, crieur, c'est un boulot de feignasse, faut pas compter sur moi pour bosser &#224; vot' place.

Sinon, ben, pas de cri&#233;e samedi prochain. C'est la f&#234;te &#224; Toussaint. (quelle aventure)


A la prochaine fois.


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Octobre 2007)

il est bien se crieur quand m&#234;me... &#224; marier 


Tu peux pas la faire vendredi cette cri&#233;e ? a moins que t'ai encore une bonne raison, comme "non, c'est Shabbat, peux pas" :rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Octobre 2007)

Vendredi matin, c'est mon dernier mot, bande d'accros.
Apr&#232;s, je file chez les canuts.


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Par exemple, si tu m'envoies un message qui dit juste "prout", comme tu m'en as envoyé déjà plein, je peux pas comprendre qu'il faut que je le mette dans ma criée, tu vois...  C'était un exemple, hein.



N'importe kawak. Le message en l'occurence était un joli pâté, avec plein de recommendations sur mon anonymat, la couleur et la taille à respecter.  Bon il est possible que j'ai également mélangé deux trois trucs, genre pour te dire combien je t'aime... :rose:  N'importe quoi, jt'aime pas.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Octobre 2007)

ça va mieux toi... tu vas bientot pouvoir sortir...​


----------



## Nephou (29 Octobre 2007)

Rendez-vous vendredi.


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Novembre 2007)

_Message n°1_


Nioubes, je vous aime. Grâce à vous, qu'est-ce que je me sens bien quand je me regarde dans un miroir.


_Message n°2_

_Le morbihan, c'est magnifique._


_Message n°3_

"Tu te souviens de ça...
J'ai calé mon menton sur ton épaule, senti ton corps se coller au mien. Tu criais en silence quand ma main a dessiné ta hanche. J'ai serré un instant ton ventre sur ma taille.
C'était juste un voile de minceur.
Nous avons basculé.
Et tu sais bien que nous ne sommes jamais allé plus loin...
Je suis resté dans le champs jusqu'à ce que le soleil s'effondre derrière les arbres et ton ombre s'est effacée tout d'un coup."
T.


_Message n°4_


_Biolay, faut vraiment qu'il arrête de se prendre pour Gainsbourg.
_


_Message n°5_

Neuf, neuf, neuf, neuf

faut faire du neuf.


_Message n°6_

Bon dieu mais qu'est-ce qui m'retient ?
Je me rends là-bas dès demain pour ce concert à l'espace de la Grande Conche, suffirait de lui donner rendez-vous.
C'est bien simple.

Peur du vent, sans doute.
Demain, on sera jeudi 1er, et j'vais me contenter de le guetter dans la foule, puis dans les rues ou le long du port, un peu plus tard.


_Message n°7_

Prout.

_Message n°8_


A fillettes montrant tétins,
Pour avoir plus largement hôtes,
A ribleurs, mouveurs de hutins
A bateleurs trayant marmottes,
A fous, folles, à sots, à sottes,
Qui s'en vont sifflant six à six
A vessies et mariottes,
Je crie à toutes gens mercis.


_Message n°9_

Ca m'ennuie, j'ai pas pleuré depuis l'an passé, au moins.
Mais là, ben si.
Parce que depuis le temps, je me suis résolue à biffurquer.
Depuis le temps, j'ai changé de paysage.
J'ai gardé le meilleur, enfoui le pire.
J'ai pris mon élan, légère et confiante.
Je suis prête.

Et j'en reste là. Immobile.
La crevasse est trop large, infranchissable.
Je flippe de me rater. Incapable de recommencer.

Et le temps qui s'étire. La jeunesse qui file.

Bon dieu, mais ose, ma belle.


_Message n°10_

Me suis fait chourrer 2 livres de ma collection de Martine à l'atelier de dessin.
Pas de trace du coupable.
Demande un test ADN à tous les inscrits.
Non mais.

Une lectrice subversive rolleyes en détresse.


_Message n°11_

Marie, je monte te voir. Il fait beau. A tout de suite.











_à la prochaine fois.... _​


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Novembre 2007)

Ce besoin que vous avez de dire des conneries...
Du coup, se fil ne vit pas, et moi, quand j'ai quelque chose &#224; dire, il est ferm&#233;.

Alors, d&#233;sormais, la cri&#233;e aura lieu une fois tous les quinze jours. Toute les semaines, je tiens pas le rythme. 

Et aussi : je ne crie pas les messages que je dois mettre en forme moi-m&#234;me, ni ceux qui contiennent plein de messages en m&#234;me temps. Sans dec.

Et puis bougez-vous les neurones. Vous me donnez que du texte &#224; crier, m&#234;me pas mis en forme. Et du son, des images, c'est impossible ?


----------



## kisbizz (13 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et puis bougez-vous les neurones. Vous me donnez que du *texte* à crier, même pas mis en forme. Et du *son*, des *images*, c'est impossible ?



mais il fallait le dire tout de suite que tu veux un film !!!!!  





:love:


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> mais il fallait le dire tout de suite que tu veux un film !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oui, je voudrais des films, des dessins, des photos, des sons. Sinon, ça sert à rien de faire une criée dans un espace multimédia, bordel !
Moi j'essayerais de continuer ce que j'avais commencé : prendre un des messages et le crier en vidéo. J'ai trouvé une caméra pas trop pourrie.


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> *Ce besoin que vous avez de dire des conneries...*
> *Du coup, se fil ne vit pas, et moi, quand j'ai quelque chose à dire, il est fermé*.
> 
> Alors, désormais, la criée aura lieu une fois tous les quinze jours. Toute les semaines, je tiens pas le rythme.
> ...



Quelqu'un se bouge pour créer de nouveaux sujets, lancer une impulsion nouvelle, histoire qu'il se passe des trucs dans ce bar.
Il pousse un coup de gueule y'a de ça à peine quelques heures.
Et vous, bah nan, vous ne voyez pas le problème, si ça se trouve vous n'avez même pas lu son post, tiens. 

Par vos interventions peu à propos, vous démontrez l'inutilité de ce fil et le poussez à l'échafaud.

Pourri.
:sleep:


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Novembre 2007)

_Message n&#176;1_

Joyeux anniversaire. En retard et en avance.

_Merci monsieur qui criez._

Aur&#233;lie.




_Message n&#176;2

_ 
...

Je t'aime.

_Anonyme._





_Message n&#176;3_


"Je ai une photo de l'amok ... nu ...... Tous personne interesser pourra la demand&#233; en priv&#233; sur ichat dans les salon Toubarvert apr&#232;s cette cri&#233;.  cela sera indiquer dans mon statu sous mon pseudo  merci de rester discret parsuite  pour les filles seulement"




_Message n&#176;4_


Il est venu, l'homme du pavillon noir.
Il est venu et m'a souffl&#233; &#224; la cri&#233;e
comme un pirate au c&#339;ur l&#233;ger.




_Message n&#176; 5_

Y a quelqu'un ?
Une oreille de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; du cri ?

Oui?

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !

(et hop, un sourd)





_Message n&#176; 6_



A vouloir jouer avec le feu, &#224; ne respecter aucune limite, l'envahisseuse prend des risques.
Il me reste des armes, affut&#233;es et pr&#234;tes &#224; surgir. En pleine lumi&#232;re. Quelqu'en soit le prix.
Je me sens l'&#226;me d'une guerri&#232;re.




_Message n&#176;7_


Un pillier &#233;vapor&#233; se voit h&#233;las contraint, par le biais bien utile et &#233;l&#233;gant de l'auteur de ce sujet, de rappeler &#224; ses devoirs d'amiti&#233; un de ses amis, justement, lecteur assidu de ces annonces.
Il s'agit d'une b&#234;te question de sous, mais la somme en question, m&#234;me si elle est modeste (encore que cela d&#233;pende de quel c&#244;t&#233; du billet l'on se trouve) reste une part ind&#233;niable de ce que l'on appelle commun&#233;ment "le nerf de la guerre&#174;", mais cependant elle servira de bien plus pacifiques et anodins z'objectifs.
Un dicton populaire promet de surcro&#238;t, avec un bon sens paradoxal illustrant tout &#224; fait la rudesse comptable de la paysannerie fran&#231;aise ch&#232;re &#224; Maurice Genevoix et Henri Troyat, entre autres, promet donc &#224; ceux qui payent leurs dettes de s'enrichir, ce qui est somme toute (ahah) une bonne fa&#231;on d'envisager les F&#234;tes de fin d'ann&#233;e.

L'auteur soi-disant anonyme de cette annonce remercie l'ami en question, dont vous ne saurez rien si ce n'est le sexe, enfin : l'identit&#233; sexuelle, ainsi que l'ancien collectionneur de camisoles, porteur de ce message, d&#233;nu&#233; de tous smileys pour brouiller les pistes d&#233;j&#224; recouvertes d'une fine couche de poussi&#232;re.




_Message n&#176;8_
_(montez le son)_

lecrieur.free.fr/son/urkb.m4a








_C'&#233;tait un message anonyme, bien entendu..._

_ A la prochaine fois._​


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Novembre 2007)

J'allais oublier les 5 message de sindanari&#233; Courageux anonyme. 





"O&#249; puis- je trouver un Al&#232;m rouquin avec des poils sous les pieds?  c'est pour l'encaustique"



"DocEvil est un mormon introvertis"



"Weboliver est fabulon, je l'adore, il faut le marier"



"Benjamin est b&#212;&#212;&#212;"



"les filles dans autoportrait sont trop belles et carr&#233;ment sexies pour certaines, je vais redevenir h&#233;t&#233;ro si &#231;a continue"


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> "DocEvil est un mormon introvertis"


J'admets de bonne grâce que certains hommes me font cet effet. Mais de là à le crier à qui ne peut entendre


----------



## Nobody (17 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> [/I]
> ...
> 
> Je t'aime.
> ...



Moi aussi... je m'aime.

 






l'écrieur a dit:


> _Message n°8_
> _(montez le son)_
> 
> lecrieur.free.fr/son/urkb.m4a
> ...



Bobby, arrête, on t'a reconnu.


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'admets de bonne gr&#226;ce que certains hommes me font cet effet. Mais de l&#224; &#224; le crier &#224; qui ne peut entendre&#8230;



  Arr&#234;te on croirait lire Catherine de Medicis


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Arrête on croirait lire Catherine de Medicis


Tu as raison. J'arrête.


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Décembre 2007)

_Message n° 1_

Je n'ai que trois choses à vous dire.


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Décembre 2007)

_Message n°2_


Et si javais été je ne sais quimporte mais pas ce que je suis.​


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Décembre 2007)

[youtube]BAF7-I9eEgs[/youtube]​


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Décembre 2007)

_Message n°4_


Allez bande de nazes. À la prochaine fois peut-être, allez savoir.

Signé : _L'écrieur_


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2007)

1er décembre.. 


Fait froid, les gens n'ont plus de voix.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> 1er décembre..
> 
> 
> Fait froid, les gens n'ont plus de voix.



*C'EST FAUX!!!*


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2007)

Alors tant mieux.


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Décembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> 1er décembre..



Corrigé. Mais bon, ça illustre ma concentration et mon enthousiasme.
Heureusement que j'avais une belle vidéo, ça m'a motivé.




> Fait froid, les gens n'ont plus de voix.



Ouais.
On va dire ça comme ça.


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Décembre 2007)

Moi je dis plus rien, tu transformes mes messages pour semer la zizanie


----------



## Nobody (1 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Moi je dis plus rien, tu transformes mes messages pour semer la zizanie



Ben ouais mais si tout n'était que paix et amour, on rigolerait moins. T'as qu'à voir comment on s'amuse en Belgique ces jours-ci.


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Décembre 2007)

Je crierai bientôt.
Qu'on se le dise.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je crierai bientôt.
> Qu'on se le dise.



Je me le dis, je me le dis...


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Décembre 2007)

Ah oui, et tant que j'y suis.
Je vais désormais crier chaque message dans un post différent. Pour deux raisons.
Ça scande plus, à mon sens.
Vous me mettez des messages à transmettre aux auteurs, et c'est donc plus simple de ne pas se mélanger les pinceaux comme ça.

Et puis ça vous donnera peut-être plus facilement envie de me faire crier d'autre chose que du texte même pas mis en page.
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2007)

_Il a crié,_
_crié-hé_
_l'écrieur, et pour sa peine,_
_on l'a boulé,_
_boulé-hé,_
_en accolad' rude, à l'ancienne._


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Décembre 2007)

Ouais. A l'ancienne. Tu crois pas si bien dire.
Je fais une criée numérique. Pour féliciter l'auteur anonyme d'un message, on me file un coup de boule. A retransmettre à l'auteur.
Donc je cherche l'auteur, je file un coup de boule, et si je peux pas, je file 25 coups de boule avant de m'acquitter de ma tâche.
L'anonyme est content, il m'envoie un mp pour me demander qui l'a boulé.
Je lui répond, en mp.

Un circuit super simple, en somme.

Mais j'adore ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> L'anonyme est content, il m'envoie un mp pour me demander qui l'a boulé.


Oh le nul !

Même pas capable de se contenter de savoir que quelqu'un a apprécié sa contribution, il faut en plus qu'il sache qui.
Pourquoi, au fond ?
Le mettre sur sa liste d'amis ?

Ah vanité, vanité...


----------



## stephaaanie (6 Décembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> (blabla explicatif)
> Un circuit super simple, en somme.



Et c'est là qu'on réalise la supériorité du crieur : j'ai beau lire et relire, j'y capte rien à ce circuit. :rateau: 

Y m'faut un schéma. D'avance, merci !


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Moi je dis plus rien, tu transformes mes messages pour semer la zizanie



J'arrive pas à t'envoyer de mp.


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Décembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'arrive pas à t'envoyer de mp.



Attends ça arrive :rateau:

EDIT : ben le vBubul il ne veut pas de toi dans la liste des amis... alors par mail


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Décembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'arrive pas à t'envoyer de mp.


©


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Décembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> ©




:mouais:©® (à moi celui là)


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> EDIT : ben le vBubul il ne veut pas de toi dans la liste des amis...



vBulldog est à certains pseudo ce que le chien est au facteur


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Décembre 2007)

_Message n° 1_


Il est frais mon poisson...


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Décembre 2007)

"Rien à dire pour le moment"


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Décembre 2007)

Pourquoi m'as tu dis que les hommes étaient un complément utile mais pas indispensable.


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Décembre 2007)

J'ai été sage comme un petit mouton et j'ai reçu plein de joujous de saint Nicolas.

Si si.


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Décembre 2007)

Monsieur le Crieur,

Malgré plusieurs essais, je ne suis pas parvenu à vous envoyer un e-mail à l'adresse indiquée dans votre profil.
A chaque fois que je rentre "lecrieurarobasefreepointfr" dans le champ approprié de mon logiciel de messagerie, j'ai un message d'erreur. J'ai pourtant mis les plist à la corbeille.

Pouvez-vous, s'il vous plaît, corrigez votre adresse afin que je puisse envoyer un cri anonyme? Je souhaite dénoncez les pratiques abusives du modérateur "Bassman".

En vous remerciant.

Ed_the_head


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Décembre 2007)

Message à caractère inquiétant :

Les amis viennent de loin, tant mieux.


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Décembre 2007)

Changerais relation tiède, tranquille et sûre avec gendre idéal

_contre_

relation chaude et passionnée mais incertaine avec homme à l'ego très développé et n'obéissant qu'à ses propres règles...


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Décembre 2007)

Et si demain on s'éloigne, si je ne reviens pas, est-ce que tu te souviendras de moi? Comment sera ta vie sans moi? Comment sera ma vie sans toi? Tu fais partie de moi et pourtant je veux te quitter parce que chaque fois que je dois te rencontrer je vais vers toi avec des semelles de plomb et je n'aime pas ça.


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Décembre 2007)

_Il y a le cri des Sabines au moment de lenlèvement
Le chant nuptial de la Sulamite
Je suis belle mais noire
Et le hurlement de Jason
Quand il trouva la toison
Et le mortel chant du cygne quand son duvet se pressait entre les cuisses
bleuâtres de Léda
Il y a le chant de tout lamour du monde
Il y a entre tes cuisses adorées Madeleine
La rumeur de tout lamour comme le chant sacré de la mer bruit tout entier
dans le coquillage_​


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Décembre 2007)

_Message n° 10_

Hommage du crieur à un 8 décembre 2001















À la prochaine fois, s'il y a.

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> _Il y a le cri des Sabines au moment de l&#8217;enlèvement
> Le chant nuptial de la Sulamite
> Je suis belle mais noire
> Et le hurlement de Jason
> ...


Il y a des morts que j'aime, mieux peut-être que des vivants.

Sur sa tombe où s'élève une stèle, je fus avec quelques amis. J'ai craint d'être un peu ridicule, un peu gauche, un peu déçu. J'avais peur de ne rien ressentir devant la pierre qui dit ton nom.

Je fus ému, autant que que sur les tombes où dorment mes aimés, aimants parents du dedans de la terre. Je fus ému le temps de ma prière, seul et mon dos au soleil nu.

_Guillaume, qu'es-tu devenu ?_


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Décembre 2007)

Guillaume est dans les bouches de ceux qui le murmurent. C'est là qu'il est le mieux. Et dans l'Enfer de la Bibliothèque Nationale.
Sinon, peut-être que je crierais demain, ou peut être pas. Pas assez de quoi remplir ma gorge là, mais si vous vous décidez, j'avise.
La bise.


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Décembre 2007)

*Prochaine criée : prochain samedi !*





​


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Décembre 2007)

_Message n° 1_​ *BASSMAN:*



​


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Décembre 2007)

*POUR UN BAR PROPRE!!!*

  ​


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Décembre 2007)

*
DU VELU POUR LE BAR !*​*DE LA MODERATION AVEC DES POILS !*


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Décembre 2007)

Benjamin, 

 La réduction des effectifs à la modération du Bar est devenu insupportable. Le départ de Finn_Atlas, puis de Backcat ont transformé Amok et Nephou en 2 petites ménagères qui n'ont guère le temps de faire autre chose que de passer la wassingue. Il est plus que temps de penser à les aider dans cette tâche ingrate mais au combien indispensable. 
 Qui de mieux pour assurer cette tâche qu'un individu rompu à la modération et qui est à la bonne foi ce que la tecktonic est à la danse contemporaine. Une injure.
 Aussi, ne cherchez plus. Bassman est là pour vous. 

 Bien à vous. ​


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Décembre 2007)

_"Ô toi Benjamin, toi qui donnes à ton peuple du pain et des jeux, toi qui fournis gratuitement tant de moments inoubliables, tant d'informations si indispensables, toi grâce à qui nous recevons la manne jobesque à satiété, écoute ma prière._

_ Il me parait indispensable que Néphou soit secondé dans sa tâche de modérateur du bar. N'évoquons même pas le pauvre Amok, vu son grand âge et ses autres responsabilités dans différents forums. Nous ne voyons qu'une seule personne apte à remplacer le regretté BackCat. Nous étions habitué à un être poilu, nous voulons encore davantage de poils. Et quelques mouches en sus. Oui, tu l'as compris. Je plébiscite Bassman. Simplement parce que j'aime bien la basse, c'est un instrument qui m'a toujours fasciné._

_ Voilà voilà. Fais donc ça, mon ch'ti Benja. Et que pour cette action, il te soit beaucoup pardonné."_​


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Décembre 2007)

Je préfère mille fois la criée du crieur à la chiée du chieur.

signé : l'autruche.


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Décembre 2007)

Un tout petit peu en retard :

BON ANNIVERSAIRE FRANÇOIS !
\






 :love: poildep


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Décembre 2007)




----------



## l'écrieur (22 Décembre 2007)

Il était un cri, que j'aime ; il est désormais un rugissement, tremblez bovins !


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Décembre 2007)

Je suis fatigué, mais pas de toi.​


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Décembre 2007)

Mais qu'est ce que je vais bien pouvoir faire avec toi?


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Décembre 2007)

_Lalliance de nos sens  fait de ta liqueur un encrier  
 Signe notre traité de  paix, sans guerre, en criée._


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Décembre 2007)

*C'est fini pour aujourd'hui.

A l'année prochaine, mes amis.

*​


----------



## Bassman (23 Décembre 2007)

Wahoow quel comité de soutien  :love:

Joyeux nowel à vous  :love:


----------



## Nobody (23 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Wahoow quel comité de soutien  :love:
> 
> Joyeux nowel à vous  :love:



Tu devrais pas poster en rentrant bourré.

:rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Décembre 2007)

Oh, il n'était pas bourré. La première chose qu'il a fait après avoir lu, c'est de tenter de m'extorquer le nom des porteurs de message.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2007)

&#8211; julroux
&#8211; lemmy
&#8211; webo


----------



## loustic (23 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


>  julroux
>  lemmy
>  webo



Votez Pépère Poquette !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2007)

l'autruche, c'etait moi ...

Vous etes pas un peu sur les nerfs en ce moment non, tout va bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Votez Pépère Poquette !


Et meeeerde&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## Amok (23 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Et meeeerde :sleep:



Un dans la liste est banni jusqu'en novembre 2008, mais la peine peut être reconduite.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2007)

Merde&#8230; j'aurais juré 2009 :/


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2007)

Là, sérieusement, j'ai ris.

Après, si c'est un problème, je suis absolument d'accord


----------



## Amok (23 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Merde&#8230; j'aurais juré 2009 :/



Prends les paris : il y a des chances  Mais ca reste entre nous !



supermoquette a dit:


> Là, sérieusement, j'ai ris.



Devos ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2007)

je te fais confiance pour nous laisser hors de sa portée pour un moment


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Décembre 2007)

nan rien lol m'suis trompé a supprimer


----------



## poildep (24 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Merde j'aurais juré 2009 :/


Vieux râleur !


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Décembre 2007)

Rhooooo Poildep!!!!!    :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2007)

poildep a dit:


> Vieux râleur !


Chuis moins vieux que certains autres, hé !!! Mais pour le reste, je te l'accorde


----------



## NED (26 Décembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Un dans la liste est banni jusqu'en novembre 2008, mais la peine peut être reconduite.



Ils risquent de faire Appel, mais ca va aggraver la sentance.... 

_A oui sinon Joyeux Noël aussi hein !!
(bien que moi le chapeau rouge je le porte toute l'année maintenant)
 _


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Janvier 2008)

Vous voulez une criée ?
Parce que là, j'ai rien en magasin. Sauf un tout joli truc, mais ça fait pas besef.
Mais si vous voulez pas, je me la mets sur l'oreille en attendant le printemps, hein !


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Janvier 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> mais ça fait pas* besef*.



'tain mais arrête de dire des trucs que je comprends pas.:rateau: 

Moi j'en veux une de criée, j'ai plein d'idées et même des nouveaux accessoires pour faire des trucs avec du son, des images, des mouvements. Manque juste le temps. Ca tombe bien, c'est le week-end deux mains.


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Janvier 2008)

stephaaanie a dit:


> 'tain mais arrête de dire des trucs que je comprends pas.:rateau:



Ces jeunes, faut tout y dire.
Besef, ou beseff, comme l'écrivait Courteline, est emprunté à l'arabe d'Algérie _bezzaf_ signifiant « en quantité », qui correspond à l'arabe littéraire _bi-gizàf_,  composé de la préposition _bi-_ et de _gizaf_ emprunté au persan de même forme « beaucoup », dixit le Trésor de la Langue Française Informatisé.

Autrement dit, le besef est une unité de quantité. Le "pas besef" correspondant à un chouïa près à : un chouïa.




> Moi j'en veux une de criée, j'ai plein d'idées et même des nouveaux accessoires pour faire des trucs avec du son, des images, des mouvements. Manque juste le temps. Ca tombe bien, c'est le week-end deux mains.


T'as des nouveaux accessoires ? En silicone sans phtalates ?


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Autrement dit, le besef est une unité de quantité. Le "pas besef" correspondant à un chouïa près à : un chouïa.



ouais, ça correspond aussi à in mollé, qu'ils sont nicdouilles ces jeunes !


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Janvier 2008)

Arrête avec les langues étrangères. Déjà que je pensais que _besef_ c'était du parler populaire de chez moi, alors que c'est un truc de pied noir.


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ouais, ça correspond aussi à in mollé, qu'ils sont nicdouilles ces jeunes !


Aaaaaaah, ça me rappelle cette charmante comptine que nous chantions enfants pour désigner celui qui ouvrirait la partie de billes :
"pique nique douille c'est toi l'andouille". 

Quand on pense à tout ce qui a pu arriver par la suite, on se dit que ces comptines sont parfois prémonitoires...


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Arrête avec les langues étrangères. Déjà que je pensais que _besef_ c'était du parler populaire de chez moi, alors que c'est un truc de pied noir.



ah oui ? tu veux des langues étrangères ? " wa" vs "la", "ienachnayou" (approximativement), "crapés", "gott verdam", "cabron", "mouque tin nez !", "nasu !", "minteu d'péteu !", "maque et pis tet !", "va wassinguer t'cuisine !", "babache !", "boubourse !", "têt eud'porion !"&#8230; 



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Aaaaaaah, ça me rappelle cette charmante comptine que nous chantions enfants pour désigner celui qui ouvrirait la partie de billes :
> "pique nique douille c'est toi l'andouille".
> 
> Quand on pense à tout ce qui a pu arriver par la suite, on se dit que ces comptines sont parfois prémonitoires...



ti t'é un tiot boubourse ? t'as l'langue bien pendu, t'eun's'ros po in mollé un tiot nasu ? 'fin j't'aimo bin, t'o min nicdoule à mi ! :love:

bon si têt'eud'porion regarde sa boite à Mps, ça devrait aller&#8230; à se plaindre tout le temps el rezba : "ouais, j'ai des supers idées mais c'est rien que des bras cassés sur ce forum, surtout le blork là !"


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Janvier 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ces jeunes, faut tout y dire.





l'écrieur a dit:


> Besef, ou beseff, comme l'écrivait Courteline, est emprunté à l'arabe d'Algérie _bezzaf_ signifiant « en quantité », qui correspond à l'arabe littéraire _bi-gizàf_, composé de la préposition _bi-_ et de _gizaf_ emprunté au persan de même forme « beaucoup », dixit le Trésor de la Langue Française Informatisé.​
> 
> Autrement dit, le besef est une unité de quantité. Le "pas besef" correspondant à un chouïa près à : un chouïa.​


 

Mon héros :love: .(--->prononcez [éro] et pas [éros], fin bon, comme vous voulez )​ 
Encore mieux que Wikipéa. J'me sens super intelligente, d'un coup.​ 




stephaaanie a dit:


> Moi j'en veux une de criée, j'ai plein d'idées et même des nouveaux accessoires pour faire des trucs avec du son, des images, des mouvements. Manque juste le temps. Ca tombe bien, c'est le week-end deux mains.


 

Nan mais qui voit un truc de c.ul entre les lignes ci-dessus, hein ? A part l'écrieur, celà s'entend, mais lui on le connait, hein. 




bobbynountchak a dit:


> Quand on pense à tout ce qui a pu arriver par la suite, on se dit que ces comptines sont parfois prémonitoires... ​



Bien vu, Bobby. ​
Sinon, Alem, merci de traduire parce que ici en bézèdehasch, on comprend pas l'accent du nord.​


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2008)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Sinon, Alem, merci de traduire parce que ici en bézèdehasch, on comprend pas l'accent du nord. [/left]



ptêt parce que ce n'est pas un accent 

pour la criée, je me prépare


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Janvier 2008)

Pour la criée steup, à publier sous couvert d'anonymat comme d'hab   : 

_*"Alèm ? on sait que tu es plus mal payés à la fnac qu'un Equipier McDonald, mais de là à arborer une tronche de réfugié d'origine Moujik dans ton avatar n'attirera pas plus de compassion de la part de la gente féminine de ces lieux "

"En plus ton powerpoint avec toi affalé comme un vieux dogue allemand névrotique dans un canapé JB3000, sur cet ignoble tripatouillage de guitare en fond sonore, est vraiment moche"

Un ami qui te veux du bien 

*_[edit : Mince, me suis trompé fallait envoyer en MP]


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Janvier 2008)

_Message n°1_

Je sais c'est pas de moi mais c'est tout ce qui sort de ma gorge empourprée


[youtube]q2Yy221HYps[/youtube]


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Janvier 2008)

A quoi sont dûs nos matins pourpres ? A nos décalages temporels ? 
  Que nos vies soient belles, si l'on y passe outre.


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Janvier 2008)

Don't even try to leave us

 [dm]x432wu[/dm]


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Janvier 2008)

_Merci téton timide. Merci pour ce que tu es.

Ton téton qui pointe._


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Janvier 2008)




----------



## l'écrieur (26 Janvier 2008)

Je vous conchie, exégètes communicants, branleurs sous perfusion, acheteurs de champagne à cocktails, marieurs de contraires à la noix. Je vous conchie, j'ai tout le temps devant moi.

 R.


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Janvier 2008)

_   Allez, c'est tout pour aujourd'hui. A la prochaine fois.

  L'écrieur._


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Mars 2008)

Coucou mes chéris !
Les vacances étaient bonnes ? Moi impec.

Allez, les affaires reprennent.

Le Ponk se casse, tout le monde est au courant.

*Alors la prochaine criée est consacrée au Ponk.

Tout ce que vous avez honte de lui dire en face, parce que vous êtes trop timide pour lui déclarer votre amour immodéré, ou que vous avez peur de vous prendre un vol, je prends !

On va lui faire ça dignement.
*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mars 2008)

Pour le doc, on peut crier aussi?


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Mars 2008)

Une criée des disparus ?
Allez.


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Mars 2008)

Et ben Pon-Ponk ! je lui ai toujours tout dit, jamais eu peur de quoi que ce soit... je te l'envoies quand même ce petit laïus ? ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Et ben Pon-Ponk ! je lui ai toujours tout dit, jamais eu peur de quoi que ce soit... je te l'envoies quand même ce petit laïus ? ?


_Fais-moi mal,_
_Johnny, Johnny, Johnny,_
_Envoi-moi au fiel !_


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Mars 2008)

_Message n° 1_

[YOUTUBE]dTDaR5mQzTY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Mars 2008)

Tic-tac tic-tac
Ta Katie t'a quitté
Tic-tac tic-tac
Ta Katie t'a quitté
Tic-tac tic-tac
T'es cocu qu'attends-tu ?
Cuite-toi t'es cocu
T'as qu'à, t'as qu'à t'cuiter
Et quitter ton quartier
Ta Katie t'a quitté
Ta tactique était toc
Ta tactique était toc
Ta Katie t'a quitté
Ote ta toque et troque
Ton tricot tout crotté
Et ta croûte au couteau
Qu'on t'a tant attaqué
Contre un tacot coté
Quatre écus tout comptés
Et quitte ton quartier
Ta Katie t'a quitté
Ta Katie t'a quitté
Ta Katie t'a quitté
Ta Katie t'a quitté

Zouizzz.


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Mars 2008)

"si tu reviens j'annule tout"


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Mars 2008)

[YOUTUBE]LtlgR6AI5CY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Mars 2008)

mon cher doc , 

tu sais , tu me manques beaucoup ... enfin, pas beaucoup beaucoup mais assez en tout cas pour me dire souvent que je vais t'ecrire et puis ... je reporte... :rose: 

 souvent je vais  voir "ailleurs" mais là aussi , depuis le 25/11,  tu ne donnes plus de tes nouvelles ...

en attendant je te fais un gros bisous ...

:love:


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Mars 2008)

On a perdu DocEvil et PonkHead, plus l'autre chauve.
Fait pas bon être punk ni skinhead.


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Mars 2008)

*Le caca c'est la santé
Pikachiott n'était pas rennais

Vous avez, tas de blaireaux,
banni un gentil double pseudo.*


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Mars 2008)

les cloches sonnent sans raison et nous aussi
nous marchons pour échapper au fourmillement des    routes (...)
je pense à la chaleur que tisse la parole
autour    de son noyau le rêve qu'on appelle nous




















Salut les hommes approximatifs. C'est fini pour aujourd'hui. A la prochaine.


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Avril 2008)

Y'aura bientôt matière à une petite criée. Alors envoyez la sauce rapidos, c'est le moment.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Y'aura bientôt matière à une petite criée. Alors envoyez la sauce rapidos, c'est le moment.



la sauce Tzara...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Avril 2008)

Ah fuck j'dormais


----------



## loustic (27 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Y'aura bientôt matière à une petite criée. Alors envoyez la sauce rapidos, c'est le moment.


les cloches raisonnent sans son et nos saucisses
nous charmons pour échapper au fourmoullement des rites
je tance la pâleur que pisse la charolle
à son tour le noyau de rêve nous appelle qu'on...


----------



## NED (30 Avril 2008)

Ptin j'me suis cogné le pied dans le lit ce matin,
Ca me lance grâve.....:sick:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Avril 2008)

NED a dit:


> Ptin j'me suis cogné le pied dans le lit ce matin,
> Ca me lance grâve.....:sick:



Tiens en passant, j'ai bien aimé ta prestation sur France 5 (émission avec B. Solo) NED... tu gagnes à être connu... définitivement...


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Avril 2008)

C'est quoi ce bordel, là, vous vous prenez pour des crieurs, ou quoi ?
Ça se mérite, de se dévouer à ce point. Foutez-moi le camp, et faites amende honorable, qui plus est !


----------



## loustic (30 Avril 2008)

Et alors ?
Les faux écrieurs n'ont plus le droit de s'en jeter un
avant de hurler leurs avisss à la population ?


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Mai 2008)

En attendant, la criée c'est pour demain. Alors les ceusses qui sont en retard mais qui veulent, z'ont qu'à se magner le train.


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Mai 2008)

Qu'est ce que j'ai dit ? Ah oui, c'est pour demain!


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Mai 2008)

Florence, je t'embrasse. Au moins.
Pascal, souvent je vais voir tes gares.
François, bosse pour Jean-Pierre. T'es en retard !
Xavier, moi non plus je ne t'oublie pas.
Rémi dis leur qu'ils sont tous plus cons qu'ils en ont l'air et que leurs photos sont à chier !!!
Laure, Olivier, Raphaël à bientôt.
Antoine, reste con, ça te va si bien ! 
Bises à ceux que j'ai appréciés. J'en oublierai malheureusement certains d'entre vous, mais pas la majorité. Voyez la vie du bon côté, croyez être éternellement dans mes pensées, y'a plus d'une chance sur deux que vous soyez dans le vrai. 
François, merci de me prêter ta voix. Et pour plein d'autres choses aussi Pas la place, ni le temps, ni le besoin de préciser.
Benjamin, Pascal doit te demander quelque chose et c'est important. Merci.
Pour ceux que je n'ai pas cités, et qui ne peuvent réellement pas se sentir englobés dans la locution "ceux que j'ai apprécié", surtout allez vous faire foutre  
Pour ceux qui pensent pouvoir même se reconnaître dans "ceux que je n'ai jamais pu blairer" rassurez-vous, vous êtes pour une fois dans le vrai.
Cette fois, c'est la bonne.

PS : ah oui. Arrêtez de faire croire à kisbizz que vous la draguez. C'est cruel.


BackCat


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Mai 2008)

Alèm, inutile de m'envoyer des CDB rouges, j'y peux rien si tu me fais penser à "Vico - le Roi de la pomme de Terre" avec ta botte de paille sur la tête  :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Mai 2008)

vive les petits ramoneurs, qui ramonent de tout leur cur....

La guille


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Mai 2008)

Destin : Eventualités, rencontres. Hasard, circonstance qui fait trouver, fortuitement ou non, une personne ou une chose.

Faut-il y croire ?


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Mai 2008)

"Le premier qui dit se trouve toujours sacrifié
D'abord on le tue
Puis on s'habitue
On lui coupe la langue on le dit fou à lier
Après sans problèmes
Parle le deuxième
Le premier qui dit la vérité
Il doit être exécuté."

Guy Béart


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Mai 2008)

Romarin dans un petit paquet sent bon l'amour.


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Mai 2008)

Cherche "homme avec un poil de maturité, visage marqué par la vie, caractère bien trempé, qui sait ce qu'il se veut (enfin en principe)..."©

Les dossiers ne correspondant pas au profil, ne seront pas examinés.


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Mai 2008)

J'aime bien l'écrieur
Mais je trouve qu'il est chiant
Aussi intéressant qu'il est chiant, aussi chiant qu'il est intéressant.


_CouleurSud_


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Mai 2008)

Pète un coup nom de Dieu!


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Mai 2008)

-_ On te les donne parce qu'on rêve tous de le dire soi-même, d'être entendu pour soi, de soi._


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Mai 2008)

[youtube]LOzZ20q7QC8[/youtube]​


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Mai 2008)

Et c'est fini pour jusqu'à la prochaine, si prochaine.


----------



## r0m1 (8 Mai 2008)

Pourquoi si prochaine? Je trouve ça plutôt original et plutôt sympa


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Mai 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Pourquoi si prochaine? Je trouve ça plutôt original et plutôt sympa



Pourquoi si prochaine ?
Parce que je ne suis jamais certain qu'il y aura une prochaine.
Parce que je ne sais pas pourquoi les gens me donnent des choses à crier.
Parce que je ne suis pas maitre de ce que je crie, que je crie au bar, qu'au bar on boit, et que parfois, on s'en va cuité.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> et que parfois, on s'en va cuité.


L'écrieur ?
tent les oreilles de qui les entend.
 (XBG classic)


----------



## mado (13 Mai 2008)

Au moins 

(k)


----------



## Grug (14 Mai 2008)

Mais que vient faire Roselyne  Bachelot dans ce fil ?


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mai 2008)

Le métier d'Ecrieur a de l'avenir.

Il n'y a qu'à espérer que "notre" Ecrieur ne joue pas à "Joss Le Guern" et se mette à nous annoncer l'arrivée de la Peste...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2008)

Ce n'est qu'une montagne d'archives.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2008)

_Celle-là, si tu veux bien, je la crie sans toi. Il y a des choses qu'il faut faire soi-même._
..
[YOUTUBE]1kXuEg4hMvg[/YOUTUBE]
..​


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2008)

No comment


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Août 2008)

Ça ne va pas tarder à crier.


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2008)

Oyez !

L' Ecrieur
est grillé
par les grains
d'été gris

Oyez !

Voyez ses mains !

Imaginez ses gros gras bras bruns...

Oh ! Yéh !


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Août 2008)

Tant qu'à faire de répondre à une question d'intérêt général, je le fais en public.

"y'a un moyen de poster une photo en "anonyme" ?"

Oui.
L'écrieur peut mettre à disposition des espaces pour anonymer des images, des vidéos, du son ou des pages html.
Il suffit de me transmettre les documents prêts à être publiés. Aucune retouche, aucun aménagement ne sera effectué.

Si ça c'est pas du service public.


----------



## mado (27 Août 2008)

Anonyme pour tout le monde sauf toi donc ?


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Août 2008)

Chère madame.

Je dispose également d'une adresse mail, sur laquelle vous pouvez envoyer vos fichiers depuis n'importe quel webmail anonyme.
Cela m'arrive parfois, d'ailleurs, d'avoir des messages totalement anonymes.
Et je ne parle même pas de ceux qui envoient depuis des comptes fantomes. Puisque les doubles comptes, c'est mal. 
Bref, il y a pléthore de moyens pour que je ne sache pas qui est l'auteur du message.
Et je n'ai jamais trahi les anonymes-sauf-pour-moi.
La protection de la vie privée a toujours été une valeur très importante, chez moi.


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Août 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Chère madame.
> 
> Je dispose également d'une adresse mail, sur laquelle vous pouvez envoyer vos fichiers depuis n'importe quel webmail anonyme.
> Cela m'arrive parfois, d'ailleurs, d'avoir des messages totalement anonymes.
> ...



Du coup, l'anonymat reprend ses signatures de noblesse


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Chère madame.
> 
> Et je n'ai jamais trahi les anonymes-sauf-pour-moi.
> La protection de la vie privée a toujours été une valeur très importante, chez moi.


Olah ce menteeeeuuuur... t'avais publié mon pseudo pour un message annonyme une fois et en insistant bien  


mais quel petit épicier mesquin tu fais


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Janvier 2009)

Dans l'hypothèse où j'aurais assez de messages, je ferais ce soir une criée en live au pascalou, dont nous garderons des archives numériques, cela va sans dire.
Alors magnez-vous de m'envoyez vos petits mots.


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Janvier 2009)

On l'a joué criée à l'ancienne. A capella debout sur une estrade quelconque, et photos argentiques. Des images et du son dès que mackie a développé les photos. :love:


----------



## boodou (17 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Dans l'hypothèse où j'aurais assez de messages, je ferais ce soir une criée en live au pascalou, dont nous garderons des archives numériques, cela va sans dire.
> Alors magnez-vous de m'envoyez vos petits mots.





l'écrieur a dit:


> On l'a joué criée à l'ancienne. A capella debout sur une estrade quelconque, et photos argentiques. Des images et du son dès que mackie a développé les photos. :love:



Putain mais faut prévenir quand tu fais ça !


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Janvier 2009)

La criée en live et en audio. (ça fera venir les photos que Mackie a pris avec son argentique).


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Janvier 2009)

_Message n°1_

Monsieur Rou, du 15, transmet ses amitiés à l'assistance.


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Janvier 2009)

_Message n°2_

La ségrégation portant sur les auvergnats au mini-bar, et dans les divers lieux dévergondés de ce forum, et tout simplement scandaleuse.


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Janvier 2009)

_Message n°3
_
Cher P.
Tu as pris cher, c'est bien normal, fallait pas nous prendre pour des cons. 
Cher M, tu partiras au trou avec.


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Janvier 2009)

_Message n°4_

La fleur d'hibiscus
 elle attend d'être cueillie.
Mange-la en beignet.


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Janvier 2009)

_Message n°5_

Au festival hors piste de Nantes, Lieu Unique, 22-23-24 janvier, Anne-James Chaton, Andy Moor et Alva Noto écrivent leurs chroniques poétiques et sonores.


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Janvier 2009)

_Message n°6_

S'il te plait, rends moi mes clés.


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Janvier 2009)

Message n°7

-     _Écoute ma bonne Suzanne. T'es une épouse modèle.
-    ...
-    Mais si, t'as que des qualités et physiquement, t'es resté comme je pouvais l'espérer. C'est le bonheur rangé dans une armoire. Et tu vois, même si c'était à refaire, je crois que je t'épouserai de nouveau. Mais tu m'emmerdes.
-    &#8230;
-    Tu m'emmerdes gentiment, affectueusement, avec amour mais tu m'emmerdes.
_

Audiard, Un Singe En Hiver
_clic pour la vo_


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Janvier 2009)

_Message n°8_

Tu t'es bien foutu de ma gueule, quand même.


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Janvier 2009)

_Message n°9_

Demain soir, samedi 16 janvier à partir de 18h, vernissage du collectif The Green Cat Orchestra, 27 rue de la Glacière, 75013 Paname.


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Janvier 2009)

_Message n°10_

Je t'emmènerais bien faire l'amour en baie de Somme.


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Janvier 2009)

_Message n°11, et c'est le dernier._

Mackie, je t'aime.


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> La criée en live et en audio. (ça fera venir les photos que Mackie a pris avec son argentique).



je peu pas aller plus vite que la chimie et le coolscan, et j'ai les mains qui puent maintenant 

edit : dev et scan a l'arrache 

















l'écrieur existe, je l'ai vu


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Janvier 2009)

Mets-pas tes mains dans le coolscan, ta mère te l'a déjà dit.


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2009)

Monsieur le crieur, vous êtes grand.


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> _Message n°10_
> 
> Je t'emmènerais bien faire l'amour en *baie de Somme*.


Pas avoir peur, tout d'même !... :modo: :afraid:



=>[] :casse:


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> edit : dev et scan a l'arrache
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mackie, tes photos sont magnifiques. 
 :love:



julrou 15 a dit:


> Monsieur le crieur, vous êtes grand.



Mais qu'il est con ce jeune !  Je suis pas grand, je suis debout sur un plot. Une sorte de bitte, mais carrée, tu vois ?




tirhum a dit:


> Pas avoir peur, tout d'même !... :modo: :afraid:



Tu es étranger à l'univers fantasmatique des picards, sûrement.
Je vais te dénoncer à _la tronche_.


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu es étranger à l'univers fantasmatique des picards, sûrement.


 Pire que la lande écossaise ?!...  


l'écrieur a dit:


> Je vais te dénoncer à _la tronche_.


Vi, vi...
T'as qu'à faire ça... 
(qu'il puisse me dénoncer à quelqu'un d'autre, ensuite...)


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mackie, tes photos sont magnifiques.



merci :love:

reste a savoir qui m'aime 

edit : je crois que j'ai un ticket avec mado :love:


----------



## Craquounette (18 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu es étranger à l'univers fantasmatique *des* picards, sûrement.



Décidément tu me fais de ces peurs ces jours... j'ai cru lire "l'univers fantasmatique picard ! :affraid:

Là, j'aurais *vraiment* eu peur !


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Décidément tu me fais de ces peurs ces jours... j'ai cru lire "l'univers fantasmatique picard ! :affraid:



tu connais pas l'homme du Picardie  toi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Janvier 2009)

Aaaaaaaah, la baie de Somme. :love: 



belle criée.


----------



## Bassman (19 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais qu'il est con ce jeune !  Je suis pas grand, je suis debout sur un plot. Une sorte de bitte, mais carrée, tu vois ?



Sauf que devant le Lou elles sont cylindrique


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> _Message n°9_
> 
> Demain soir, samedi 16 janvier à partir de 18h, vernissage du collectif The Green Cat Orchestra, 27 rue de la Glacière, 75013 Paname.



J'y étais, c'était sympa


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'y étais, c'était sympa



sauf que le 16 c'était vendredi


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2009)

Ouais, mais c'était samedi 17 en fait.
De plus ce n'est pas mon message. Ca m'a juste fait marrer d'en entendre parler.
Pour ceux ou celles qui y étaient. Mon neveu tenait la basse d'un des groupes.
C'était le grand blond avec un chapeau.

Moi mon message c'est le 8 qui n'était pas sollicité en anonyme.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi mon message c'est le 8 qui n'était pas sollicité en anonyme.




Ah ok.

Ben désolé, mais c'était marrant quand même.


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi mon message c'est le 8 qui n'était pas sollicité en anonyme.



Ah, murde, pardon. 
Moi, si le message n'est pas explicitement signé, je le laisse anonyme.
N'hésitez pas à me le préciser.


----------



## mado (2 Avril 2009)

Elle est pleine votre boite m'sieur. On peut plus crier.


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Avril 2009)

Oui, je te remercie de le faire remarquer.
Si vous pouviez signez la pétition ouverte à ce propos, ça me faciliterait la vie.


----------



## mado (2 Avril 2009)

Ok. Je signerai.

Ouvre une de tes autres boites en attendant


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2009)

Quand l'écrieur diverge..





​


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Juin 2009)

C'est marrant (ou pas), j'ai le même casque


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Juin 2009)

C'est marrant (ou pas), j'ai le même bout vert


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Juin 2009)

mado a dit:


> Quand l'écrieur diverge..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et diverge, c'est beaucoup pour un seul homme...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

Des voix s'étaient pourtant élevées dans PVPBP pour protester contre l'abus de photos de gamins en vacances, il me semble.

Non ?

Alors, prendre le prétexte d'un chauve qu'on apperçoit vaguement dans un coin pour nous poster un gamin flou qui joue au ballon, moi je trouve ça limite, limite !

Mais que fait yvos, bordel ?!


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Juin 2009)

mado a dit:


> Quand l'écrieur diverge..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour cette belle photo, madame.





CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est marrant (ou pas), j'ai le même casque


Un très bon casque de plateau, le HD 205. Avec les oreilles amoviles, très pratique. C'est mon mien à moi, que moi directeur d'antenne il me l'a offert.



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> C'est marrant (ou pas), j'ai le même bout vert


J'espère que ton bout est plus propre que cette bonnette. Rien de plus crado que ces trucs -là. 



la(n)guille a dit:


> Et diverge, c'est beaucoup pour un seul homme...



Vu la peau fripée sous les yeux, ça doit faire beaucoup, effectivement. Pour que je mette quatre jours à m'apercevoir que vous aviez posté dans mon fil préféré, c'est que je dois avoir beaucoup à faire ailleurs.

Je diverge, je bande et ferme, je branche direct, et je bois trop.
Encore 12 directs de 2 heures et on est bon.

N'oubliez pas, soutenez-nous, vous participerez à l'invention du nouveau modèle économique de la radio libre, indépendante et innovante, et vous mourrez donc en paix avec vous même.
On prend le paypal.


(tiens, je cherche un type qui nous fabriquerait gratos des autocollants, on en a plus...)





PonkHead a dit:


> Des voix s'étaient pourtant élevées dans PVPBP pour protester contre l'abus de photos de gamins en vacances, il me semble.
> 
> Non ?
> 
> ...



C'est mon fils, tiens, qui est tout flou.
Ou alors c'est celui de Mado, je ne sais pas.



Et Apercevoir, ça prend qu'un seul P.
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et Apercevoir, ça prend qu'un seul P.
> :love:


 
C'est parce que finalement sur cette photo, on t'aperçoit beaucoup.


----------



## jugnin (18 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est parce que finalement sur cette photo, on t'aperçoit beaucoup.



j'hallucine...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juin 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> j'hallucine...



Te connaissant, ça doit être sur la minette derrière...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> j'hallucine...


 
Tu n'es pas d'accord ?
Au point que je jugerais bien la photo ratée, son sujet étant comme éclipsé par cet incongru premier plan.

Cela dit, on voit le gamin en entier, le ballon idem.
Ca peut se discuter.

Cela dit, laissons donc l'écrieur écrier, que l'on ne confonde pas l'écume brève de nos commentaires avec la vague lancinante de son occupation.


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Te connaissant, ça doit être sur la minette derrière...



La minette, c'est Manon, une de nos deux stagiaires radio du moment. Pas touche.



PonkHead a dit:


> Tu n'es pas d'accord ?
> Au point que je jugerais bien la photo ratée, son sujet étant comme éclipsé par cet incongru premier plan.
> 
> Cela dit, on voit le gamin en entier, le ballon idem.
> ...



Oh l'écrieur n'écrie pas, en ce moment, il parle doucement dans un micro.
Deux heures de direct en public et sur une place de café. Et ce soir, il ne va pas pleuvoir, c'est la fête.
Ceci dit, pas de micro pour moi ce soir. Demain, 18h, pour les amateurs.
Pouvez-nous écouter en ligne, on a un super flux.
:rateau:


----------



## mado (18 Juin 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> N'oubliez pas, soutenez-nous, vous participerez à l'invention du nouveau modèle économique de la radio libre, indépendante et innovante, et vous mourrez donc en paix avec vous même.
> On prend le paypal.


C'est un peu pour ça que j'ai pris la liberté de poster cette photo.. Mais je me suis dit que tu serais un meilleur _leveur _de fond que moi.

J'en profite pour te dire mon admiration devant l'énergie que tu mets à défendre ce à quoi tu crois, c'est un réel plaisir de vous suivre en ce beau début d'été.





			
				l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Et Apercevoir, ça prend qu'un seul P.
> :love:


Mouarf  (c'est l'histoire d'un hôpital, d'une charité, etc, etc..  )




Merde, bientôt 18h00, ça va commencer ! J'arrive :love:


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> La minette, c'est Manon, une de nos deux stagiaires radio du moment. Pas touche.



Vraiment ??


pffff


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juin 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Pouvez-nous écouter en ligne, on a un super flux.
> :rateau:



Mais dis-moi, il est super à jour votre site! :rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Juin 2009)

Ah, nos ayatollas du libre ont des conceptions très "spéciales" d'un site web.
Mais à part ça il est super à jour, oui.
(Comment ça y'a encore la grille historique des programmes ?  T'as pas vu le menu déroulant ?  Ces nabobots de la télé, quand tu leur enlèves leur cuillère d'argent qu'ils ont dans la bouche, ils sont perdus...  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2009)

Auto Modération du post.


----------



## mado (22 Juin 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Oyez, Oyez,
> 
> Il est fort envisageable qu'il y ait d'ici peu une criée. J'ai des messages en attente qui ne sauraient attendre trop longtemps.
> Si vous aussi vous avez des messages à faire passer, c'est simple :
> ...




La prochaine fois que tu le vois, dis lui que c'est chouette la vie avec moi..


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Juin 2009)

Tu veux que je crie ça, que je fasse le facteur ou bien (et j'aurais mal compris) tu veux que je dise ça à l'écrieur, celui qui n'est pas très présent en ce moment ?
Parce que l'écrieur, il le sait que c'est chouette la vie avec toi, il est pas si con.
Bon, non. Donc c'est une des deux premières solutions.
Je te dirais bien un truc, mais non.
Mes réflexions d'économiste à la noix, à base de valeur de peine et de tout ça, je me les garde pour moi. Et pour quand je déjeune avec ma fille, dont la maturité philosophique ne cesse de m'étonner.


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Juillet 2010)

C'est possible.
J'en discute avec le p'tit caillou, mais c'est possible.
Que je crie.
Si y'a assez de matière à. 
Envoyez la sauce, bonnes âmes.
Vous avez un truc à dire en public, et vous préféreriez quelqu'un le dise à votre place ?
Je suis là.


----------

